# Allergies



## millingtonk9 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi there
Our latest viszla, Louis, has a food allergy. This, according to the vets, has resulted in an ear infection (apparently common with food allergies).
Louis has hypoallergenic food, but still suffers. We ended up agreeing with the vet for him to have a monthly injection, which really helps. However, like all vet bills, the latest bill was £228.00 - monthly injection and antibiotics plus ear spray.
I don't want Louis to suffer but does anyone have any advice on alternative food/medication? Thanks Karen


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A lot of times I will look online, for a cheaper price on things like the ear spray. Some vets tack on a lot of overhead costs, but others do not. So it can pay to shop around. My senior dog was on daily Galliprant at $4 per pill. Plus she took Xanax. I started using local pharmacy for her medication, and cut the cost almost in half.
I realize that’s not always possible with the injections.


----------



## millingtonk9 (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks for info. I will speak to our pharmacist. Appreciate your reply.


----------

